# Ibanez Piezo Project- advice needed!



## t3tra (May 12, 2020)

Hi all!

I’m planning a mod project to try and cram several needs into one pretty guitar, but I could do with a couple of things clarifying from those in the know.

The overall aim is to end up with a Japanese built Ibanez, with a 27” neck, a fixed bridge, and a ghost piezo system. Currently no production guitar will fulfil those needs.

I’d like to use graph tech piezo saddles, however these come as either Tele style saddles, or Floyd rose style saddles. They don’t do one that fits Ibanez proprietary bridges. 

the RGD prestige series is out as they all use tight end bridges, so the Tele style will not fit. I’m also not keen on extensive routing into the guitar to get the piezo wires to be cleanly installed. With a fixed bridge you are going to need to drill a channel somewhere. 

now, I do not like tremolos at all. However a slight plan has formed, that a blocked tremolo is effectively a fixed bridge with a nice route underneath it, which would make the piezo wires a much simpler job. 

so at this stage I’m thinking a 1077xl/2077xl, or failing that the reissue 2027xl. Could I in theory swap the lo pro trem for an official floyd Rose, and then apply graph techs saddles to that?

It’s an an expensive solution I know, but not overly worried about that right now.

can anyone help with, will a Floyd Rose, or any of its variants, directly fit into a lo pro 7 cavity, of the intention is to block it?

thanks all

Johnny


----------



## cip 123 (May 12, 2020)

Just get an RG2027x and save yourself the time and money. It’s only 25.5” scale but has piezo built in.


If you really really want 27” find the bridge from a 2027x and put it in to an XL Ibanez. But that’s a lot of money for a couple inches.


----------



## t3tra (May 12, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> Just get an RG2027x and save yourself the time and money. It’s only 25.5” scale but has piezo built in.
> 
> 
> If you really really want 27” find the bridge from a 2027x and put it in to an XL Ibanez. But that’s a lot of money for a couple inches.


It’s a no-can-do on the shorter scale length bud


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 12, 2020)

Look for an RG7421XL. 

It's 27", MIJ, and fixed bridge. It's much closer to what you're after and will be far cheaper to retrofit with a Piezo setup.


----------



## t3tra (May 12, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look for an RG7421XL.
> 
> It's 27", MIJ, and fixed bridge. It's much closer to what you're after and will be far cheaper to retrofit with a Piezo setup.



that ones also on my watch list, however I’m led to believe that finding on in the UK/EU is proper unicorn territory?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 12, 2020)

t3tra said:


> that ones also on my watch list, however I’m led to believe that finding on in the UK/EU is proper unicorn territory?



They pop up from time to time. You'd probably be better off making a "Want To Buy" style post vs. expecting one to fall from the sky. 

Another option would be grabbing an RGIXL7. Yeah it's not MIJ, but you're already willing to put a lot of time and money into this project and fixing one of these up isn't too bad.


----------



## cip 123 (May 12, 2020)

t3tra said:


> that ones also on my watch list, however I’m led to believe that finding on in the UK/EU is proper unicorn territory?


Very much so, you can always go for the new RGIXL7

The 27" Iron label fixed. You'd have to get a totally different bridge on there. Either something to fit the graphtech saddles or go with Schaller they do Piezo systems on their bridges. The Hannes springs to mind.


----------



## t3tra (May 12, 2020)

Yeah, I did look at those. Slightly annoying that the swamp ash body one is ugly as sin, and the handsome blackout one is nyatoh. I’ve had two iron labels and been very lucky with both of them, I’m surely due a lemon

I must confess to the 1077/2027 having a strong aesthetic value to them, if I can go with one of them I’d prefer to


----------



## odibrom (May 12, 2020)

Hi there, allow me to share some ideas. First, are you final on the guitar to get the piezos? If so, what guitar is it?, if not, there are a few RGDs that might do the trick, probably not prestige level.

Graphtech does a LOT of different ghost saddles, depending on the guitar's bridge, you may find what you need. The Gibraltar bridge is compatible with some of their saddles.

Also, the EdgePro trem from Ibanez is compatible with a PIEZO mod, in fact there are several piezo loaded guitars from mid 2000s that featured these bridges. In order to follow this path, you should also look at LR Baggs as the piezo elements (and preamp?) supplier.

As far as routing the guitar for the piezo wires, you just need small cavity under the bridge and then a direct channel to the control cavity, or you can rout them through the bridge pickup's channel.

I've done this mod to 3 of my guitars with Graphtech hardware. Always routed a small cavity under the bridge, drilled the bridge plate and routed the piezo wires through onto the main control cavity. The new cavity should be small enough so not to be seen with the guitar assembled.

This Ibanez bridge is compatible with Graphtech saddles, just need to find the right size and model:


----------



## aesthyrian (May 12, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look for an RG7421XL.
> 
> It's 27", MIJ, and fixed bridge. It's much closer to what you're after and will be far cheaper to retrofit with a Piezo setup.



How common are those? Seems like a bit of a unicorn and while I'll admit I'm not actively looking for one, I don't see them pop up too often.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 12, 2020)

aesthyrian said:


> How common are those? Seems like a bit of a unicorn and while I'll admit I'm not actively looking for one, I don't see them pop up too often.



Eh, stuff like this you need to be willing to hunt for. Like I said, I wouldn't expect stuff that's not as common to just fall from the sky into easily indexed marketplaces. There are hundreds of these out there, it's all about finding someone willing to sell theirs.


----------



## odibrom (May 12, 2020)

The Ibanez RGIXL7 seams to be a good contender for your project. Cheap enough to get the mods done without worries of destroying a master piece... only down to it is not being MIJ...


----------



## t3tra (May 13, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, stuff like this you need to be willing to hunt for. Like I said, I wouldn't expect stuff that's not as common to just fall from the sky into easily indexed marketplaces. There are hundreds of these out there, it's all about finding someone willing to sell theirs.



I agree, I have a unicorn list that I search for once a week. Had a really frustrating exchange about a 1077xl the other day which didn’t pan out. I get the impression that a lot of stuff on my list is even less common in the UK.


----------



## t3tra (May 13, 2020)

odibrom said:


> The Ibanez RGIXL7 seams to be a good contender for your project. Cheap enough to get the mods done without worries of destroying a master piece... only down to it is not being MIJ...


I’ve considered them but I already have an iron label I could mod this way, and probably will as well.


----------



## odibrom (May 13, 2020)

t3tra said:


> I’ve considered them but I already have an iron label I could mod this way, and probably will as well.



Then, I'd suggest you to mod it first and see how deep you have to go before committing to a MIJ Ibanez guitar. I've tested/played that Ibanez RGIXL7 because I was curious about it, could it be a good modding platform? It felt way heavy. Sounded cool, but its weight killed everything for me. Better this way than buying it blind and having to send it back. Well, we live and learn, better luck next time, for me, I mean.


----------



## c7spheres (May 13, 2020)

- I like the orginal idea of putting Floyd with Graphtech's in it. Floyds are good bridges and you could always sell off the LoPro to recoup some costs, plus you can always unblock it if you ever want as well. Tone is maybe different than a fixed bridge guitar though because of the wood routed out for the Floyd.


----------



## t3tra (May 13, 2020)

odibrom said:


> Then, I'd suggest you to mod it first and see how deep you have to go before committing to a MIJ Ibanez guitar. I've tested/played that Ibanez RGIXL7 because I was curious about it, could it be a good modding platform? It felt way heavy. Sounded cool, but its weight killed everything for me. Better this way than buying it blind and having to send it back. Well, we live and learn, better luck next time, for me, I mean.


Was that the black nyatoh one or the swamp ash?

just seen a horror story of someone stripping the truss rod on a brand new one


----------



## odibrom (May 13, 2020)

It was the swamp ash one I think...


----------



## ElRay (May 14, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> ... Tone is maybe different ... because of the wood routed out for the Floyd.


I guarantee nobody can listen to a guitar being played and identify that it has a Floyd Rose routing.


----------



## c7spheres (May 14, 2020)

ElRay said:


> I guarantee nobody can listen to a guitar being played and identify that it has a Floyd Rose routing.


 Probably not but it'd still be different.


----------



## odibrom (May 14, 2020)

ElRay said:


> I guarantee nobody can listen to a guitar being played and identify that it has a Floyd Rose routing.





c7spheres said:


> Probably not but it'd still be different.



... the player will know and it will show that the player knows what the player plays... so everyone will know that the player plays what he plays because it shows that the player knows what he plays...

...

... errr... ok...


----------



## ElRay (May 14, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Probably not but it'd still be different.


Yes, and I know people that BELIEVE that brown eggs taste different. So yes, something is different, but that doesn't mean the belief is true, or that anyone will be able to tell the difference.


----------



## c7spheres (May 14, 2020)

ElRay said:


> Yes, and I know people that BELIEVE that brown eggs taste different. So yes, something is different, but that doesn't mean the belief is true, or that anyone will be able to tell the difference.


- Brown eggs totally taste different, and Strats sound different than rear routed Ibbys and those sound different than solid body hardtail guitars do. It's all true! I'm just giving you a hard time : )
- Being able to tell the difference has to do with how good one's ear's are. Mine cerainly aren't that good. It really doesn't matter as long as you like how it sounds. I think Strats do sound different than Les Pauls etc, but it's basically impossible to tell once the distortion kicks in. I'd like to think I can tell a Strat from a Les Paul, though blind tests with other gear always prove my ears apparently suck. I can definitly tell an acoustic from an electric though : )


----------



## t3tra (May 15, 2020)

All great points guys, definitely a lot to consider.

however to the original point, can anyone say with authority that a Floyd Rose bridge will fit into the cavity of a lo-pro routed cavity with no issue?


----------



## benny (May 15, 2020)

t3tra said:


> All great points guys, definitely a lot to consider.
> 
> however to the original point, can anyone say with authority that a Floyd Rose bridge will fit into the cavity of a lo-pro routed cavity with no issue?



I just tried this for you. A Floyd Rose won't really work in my lo pro route, but the body is from Perle. I shoehorned it in and it just scrapes on the treble side of the baseplate. It wouldn't be of any use as a trem, but I think it would be okay blocked off.

My testing may not be the best since this is a third party body, but I don't want to try it in another guitar after my results. Hopefully somebody else can chime in with their experience though.













Floyd Rose



__ benny
__ May 15, 2020


















Lo Pro



__ benny
__ May 15, 2020
__ 1


----------



## t3tra (May 15, 2020)

Thanks Benny, useful to know! I’ve seen a few people on YouTube with ibanez 6s with the graph tech LB63 as a direct replacement. Doesn’t guarantee it’ll work with a 7 though 

good news, I’ve found a 2077xl in Norway which looks very promising!


----------



## benny (May 15, 2020)

t3tra said:


> Thanks Benny, useful to know! I’ve seen a few people on YouTube with ibanez 6s with the graph tech LB63 as a direct replacement. Doesn’t guarantee it’ll work with a 7 though
> 
> good news, I’ve found a 2077xl in Norway which looks very promising!



Sure, no problem. Ibanez trem swap threads are usually about 6s, so I've always wondered about 7s too. 

Nice! The RG2077XL is probably the best starting point for your project.


----------



## odibrom (May 15, 2020)

t3tra said:


> Thanks Benny, useful to know! I’ve seen a few people on YouTube with ibanez 6s with the graph tech LB63 as a direct replacement. Doesn’t guarantee it’ll work with a 7 though
> 
> good news, I’ve found a 2077xl in Norway which looks very promising!



Isn't the 2077Xl the one with the EdgePro trem? If so, better yet, for you won't have to swap the trem. remember, the EdgePro is compatible with a piezo system, just remove the metal inserts at the saddles and replace them with piezo elements from LR Baggs. Add a preamp to your preference and be done with it!.

Here's another one in Greece: https://reverb.com/item/18354696-ibanez-rg2077xl-7-string... refinished...


----------



## t3tra (May 15, 2020)

odibrom said:


> Isn't the 2077Xl the one with the EdgePro trem? If so, better yet, for you won't have to swap the trem. remember, the EdgePro is compatible with a piezo system, just remove the metal inserts at the saddles and replace them with piezo elements from LR Baggs. Add a preamp to your preference and be done with it!.
> 
> Here's another one in Greece: https://reverb.com/item/18354696-ibanez-rg2077xl-7-string... refinished...



that ones sold dude.

I’m yet to find any link to the LR baggs piezo elements, all I can find online is pickups for acoustic guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 15, 2020)

t3tra said:


> that ones sold dude.
> 
> I’m yet to find any link to the LR baggs piezo elements, all I can find online is pickups for acoustic guitars



You used to be able to order them directly from LR.


----------



## benny (May 15, 2020)

t3tra said:


> I'm yet to find any link to the LR baggs piezo elements, all I can find online is pickups for acoustic guitars



Like Max said, you've gotta order the piezo elements directly from LR Baggs. Call them ((805) 929-3545) and let them know that you want to retrofit piezo elements into an Ibanez Edge Pro. I think they're called "x elements" or something like that.


----------



## odibrom (May 15, 2020)

t3tra said:


> that ones sold dude.
> 
> I’m yet to find any link to the LR baggs piezo elements, all I can find online is pickups for acoustic guitars



Sorry for the link then... didn't notice it was sold...

They don't list those Piezo elements on their site. I bought them 14 piezo elements last year. I live within the EU and received them a few weeks later (customs here are awful).

Send them an email asking for the piezo elements they used to supply Ibanez with. They still produce them. Also ask them for the corresponding preamp. I'm not sure which one was used on all Ibanez Piezo loaded guitars, but those RG2027XVV are equipped with the Control-X Preamp, also from LR Baggs. EMAIL THEM, they will reply.

Also, tryout these sites:
Italy - https://www.mercatinomusicale.com/chitarre-elettriche-7-8-corde/ibanez.html
Spain - https://www.guitarristas.info/anuncios/compraventa


----------



## c7spheres (May 15, 2020)

odibrom said:


> They don't list those Piezo elements on their site. I bought them 14 piezo elements last year. I live within the EU and received them a few weeks later (customs here are awful).
> 
> Send them an email asking for the piezo elements they used to supply Ibanez with. They still produce them. Also ask them for the corresponding preamp. I'm not sure which one was used on all Ibanez Piezo loaded guitars, but those RG2027XVV are equipped with the Control-X Preamp, also from LR Baggs. EMAIL THEM, they will reply.



- Be aware each element is about $20 but maybe they'll cut you a break since ordering so many of them. The Control-X is the preamp they sell currently and also what is on the board inside the Ibanez's that were sold, but that board in the Ibanez is different although it has the exact same name .I can't remember what was different but I do remember it didn'tmatter and the new current one they sell is better anyways. There's other options for preamps too. You could use a Graphtech or Fishman, Bartoliini etc on them still and the all sound good I've tried them all except the Graphtech. I use the Bartolini due to my application but was just as happy with the LR Baggs. The Fishman I used was with Fishaman saddles in a Parker Fly Deluxe. They all were great. 
- Something to keep in mind also is the the Graphtech saddles specifically are gonna be less suseptible to the pieoz "quack" because the elements are molded inside the saddle, but the saddle also is gonna be slight different sounding in theory because it's not made of metal. It's a plastic or graphite? type material. 
- Another option is that you can find two of the 6 string verision with the bridges/saddles you want and part them out (sorry @odibrom ) then sell off the rest for parts or build them up with regular saddles etc. Doing a cost analysis on this might prove suprising to overall cost. It's lower than it might seem. I'd buy and extra saddle or two off you. Or you could buy one 6 string and buy the very last saddle Ibanez has left (assuming it's still available) for $90.
- Run every scenario see what's best cost wise vs what you want option wise. 
- If you really want a Double Edge LoPro 7, I'll sell you one almost mint with a black baseplate and summing board, just mount the summing board to trem block as normal and solder the elements. But you probably won't like the $1k price tag.


----------



## odibrom (May 15, 2020)

LR Baggs sold me these piezo inserts at $12 EACH + shipping last March/April 2019... then I payed an extra import fees at the customs.

Also, about 6 years ago (2014 I guess) I bought a brand new X-bridge preamp (ctrl-X preamp, LR Baggs branded) from an European store called https://www.guitarsupplies.nl/en but I can't find that preamp listed there anymore. Also, they're a bit slow to reply, but I've received everything I ordered.

PS - I can post photos of everything if anyone needs...


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 16, 2020)

the 2027x board and the 1620x board are a close revision of the ctrl-x

the 1820x and the 2020x use a different revision with a stack parametric eq on a separate breakout board. 

LR bangs will sell you the piezo elements.

The ctrl x is still sold. I just bought one for a different project.


----------



## odibrom (May 16, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> the 2027x board and the 1620x board are a close revision of the ctrl-x
> 
> the 1820x and the 2020x use a different revision with a stack parametric eq on a separate breakout board.
> 
> ...



I've noticed that the latter Ibanez models with piezo systems don't feature the push/push button to select the piezo output. Can anyone take a picture of said preamp so to compare with the Ctrl-X that comes with the RG2027XVVs?

Also, how do they work in selecting the piezo output? Is it default in the mix output and when plugged a dedicated jack it separates the mags and piezos instantly?


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 16, 2020)

odibrom said:


> I've noticed that the latter Ibanez models with piezo systems don't feature the push/push button to select the piezo output. Can anyone take a picture of said preamp so to compare with the Ctrl-X that comes with the RG2027XVVs?
> 
> Also, how do they work in selecting the piezo output? Is it default in the mix output and when plugged a dedicated jack it separates the mags and piezos instantly?



the ctrl x can actually be configured the same way and not use the push pull mini switch.

2 jacks. 1 is stereo piezo/mag mix. the other one is only piezo and is only one if there is also a cable plugged into the first output.

3 way switch selects piezo, mag, or mix. that's about it. That's how every other piezo guitar I've had has been configured.


----------



## odibrom (May 16, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> the ctrl x can actually be configured the same way and not use the push pull mini switch.
> 
> 2 jacks. 1 is stereo piezo/mag mix. the other one is only piezo and is only one if there is also a cable plugged into the first output.
> 
> 3 way switch selects piezo, mag, or mix. that's about it. That's how every other piezo guitar I've had has been configured.



So, if there is only the jack at the mix output, piezos will go there, if there's an additional jack at the piezo only output, it defeats the mix piezo out... is that it?...


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 16, 2020)

odibrom said:


> So, if there is only the jack at the mix output, piezos will go there, if there's an additional jack at the piezo only output, it defeats the mix piezo out... is that it?...



I think so? I don't have two amps to test. But I'm going to assume that is how it works. 

Unless it doesn't defeat the switch and always allows you to just have another piezo output if you want it? 

Stereo mode: In stereo mode, with the push-button in the "out" position, the magnetics and X-Bridge signals are completely separated from each other. You'll need to use a stereo Y-cable to access them. The magnetic pickup signal is on the tip channel of the stereo jack, and the X-Bridge signal is on the ring channel. The X-Bridge signal from Ctrl-X is active and can be sent directly to a PA without losing the lows and richness the X-Bridge provides. You can send the two signals to separate amp channels, volume pedals, effects, EQs or even two different amps. This setup will give you the most control and flexibility to customize your sound. We recommend that you do not plug both signals into a single channel of a combo amp. 


This is how the control x works...So I guess with both jacks plugged in..it should work like stereo mode for the ctrl x


----------



## odibrom (May 16, 2020)

@diagrammatiks I have that manual, they are referring to the fact that the package of the CTRL-X peamp comes with one stereo female jack output, that's why they say the need to use an Y-Cable to get a "stereo" effect (mags one side and piezos on the other). These Ibanez guitars have managed to do it with 2 different outputs. If you have an audio interface with at least 2 inputs, you could try it out...?


----------



## t3tra (May 16, 2020)

odibrom said:


> LR Baggs sold me these piezo inserts at $12 EACH + shipping last March/April 2019... then I payed an extra import fees at the customs.
> 
> Also, about 6 years ago (2014 I guess) I bought a brand new X-bridge preamp (ctrl-X preamp, LR Baggs branded) from an European store called https://www.guitarsupplies.nl/en but I can't find that preamp listed there anymore. Also, they're a bit slow to reply, but I've received everything I ordered.
> 
> PS - I can post photos of everything if anyone needs...



if you don’t mind photos would be helpful.

I admit I am a bit lost with the LR baggs stuff, as I don’t know how it works and cuz their stuffs not in the website it’s hard to work it out. Are the piezo elements full saddles or do the existing saddles need to be modded to accept them?

I lean towards graph tech as I have a graph tech piezo in another guitar and love how it sounds (they obviously sell integrated saddles with piezos). Plus you can install them passively, which I wanted to try for long and boring reasons involving my Mayones, which ain’t playing nice at the minute 

if someone’s got an idiots guide to the LR baggs stuff, or some YouTube tutorials that’d be helpful. Even at $20 a head that’s cheaper than the Floyd route


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 16, 2020)

t3tra said:


> if you don’t mind photos would be helpful.
> 
> I admit I am a bit lost with the LR baggs stuff, as I don’t know how it works and cuz their stuffs not in the website it’s hard to work it out. Are the piezo elements full saddles or do the existing saddles need to be modded to accept them?
> 
> ...



you can't do it with the stock bridge, at least the version that is stock on the newer xl's. 

this is a double edge pro 







You see those metal inserts in the saddles? those are the piezo elements. They pop right out.






That's an edge pro with the non piezo inserts. So technically if you were adventurous you could get the inserts out drill some wire holes and put the piezo elements there.

The lo pro edge that is used on the newer xl's do not have these saddles.


----------



## benny (May 16, 2020)

After a brief search online, I found a few links to people installing these in their edge pro bridges. Turns out some members here have done this! @Webmaestro and @shotgunn have both been down this road with 1527s: 

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ibanez-edge-pro-7-w-piezo-mod-is-possible.74769/

https://www.metalguitarist.org/foru...zo-system-pic-heavy.html#/topics/54913?page=1

shotgunn installed the piezos himself, while Webmaestro used a tech. I would reach out to the both of them with your questions.


----------



## c7spheres (May 16, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> you can't do it with the stock bridge, at least the version that is stock on the newer xl's.
> 
> this is a double edge pro
> 
> ...




- You want to be careful with semantics because as you pointed out there's different versions. You're first photo is a Double Edge not Double Edge Pro to clarify, because the saddles are different more like an Original Floyd Rose like the Edge bridge is as it's based on the Edge not Edge Pro trem. 
- THe Double Edge PRo would be the model like your second photo or a modified version of the Edge Pro. 
- The Double Edge LoPro would be the LoPro version, which also uses the same front half of the saddle as the Edge where the pin connects the two halves together. The only difference with between the Edge Pro and LoPro piezo saddle is the back part, the front part that actually houses the piezo element (the silver part) is the same part. The Edge Pro is totally different saddle entirely too. 
- All three versions use the same exact LR Baggs elements however. 
- The names are so close they're easliy mixed up. Way to go Ibanez!

- To the original poster @t3tra , The Lr Baggs elements are not any of the Ibanez saddles parts. They are the insert that goes inside the saddles. It's that little oval shaped part that the string actually rests on with the 2 little indented dots on it inside that sliver front saddle part. You can see also on the Edge Pro photo below where that little oval can be removed and the insert put into it. What you get from Lr baggs is only that little saddle insert part. The front saddle part was only made by Ibanez and is long since gone for years now. They use to cost $30 for the front part empty or $90 for and entire saddle with insert. The only way to get them now is in the used market by buying a guitar and parting it out. The path of lseat resistance and lowest cost is by modifying an Edge Pro like in the photo below, going Graphtech or buying used Ibanez on the used market.


----------



## odibrom (May 16, 2020)

Ok. I´ll take a few photos and be back soon... probably not in this post, because I'll have to take them, edit them to size, upload them somewhere and link them back here...

The photos I'll take are:

The piezo elements ALONE
The original CTRL-X preamp (a bit busted, hence the reason it was changed for a new one) I had on my first RG2027XVV (bought brand new in 2002)
The LoPro Double Edge 7 from one of mine RG2027XVV and the LoPro Edge from my S540 (no piezos) so to compare the saddles
I'll try to get also the unseen summing board located at the trem's block
The control cavity of an RG2027XVV (mind the fact that mine are modded and feature different switches inside), including the Jacks outs.
So... see you in 1 hour and a half... maybe...?


----------



## odibrom (May 16, 2020)

Ok, back on another post since I can't edit the previous one... WARNING, LONG POST AHEAD, data dump kind of...

So, lets start by the difference between the regular LoPro Edge saddle front part and the LoPro Double Edge (the ones with piezos from factory) saddle front part (the string locking part is also different):

This is a 6 string LoPro Edge installed in an Ibanez S540 from 1993





This is a 7 string LoPro Double Edge with piezos from factory installed in an Ibanez RG2027XVV from 2000. Please pay close attention to the first part of the saddle and how it is different from the regular LoPro Edge Saddle.





The piezos' wires are then bound together at the summing board in the trem's back. Please pay attention that this guitar has only black wire piezos. Please refer to the https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/twin-guitar-day.307998/ thread to understand why this is important.









The piezo elements inside the bag are 9 of the new ones I bought last year (I payed 14, they sent me 16 I think), 7 were installed in another RG2027XVV guitar. The ones that look abused are the ones replaced from that guitar:





The CTRL-X preamp that is not installed is the one that have been replaced, you can see that its phase switch is a bit awkward. I busted a long time ago and tried to replace it the best I could at that time. By 2014 I thought about replacing the whole preamp so I bought one (not pictured). The following pictures feature both original preamps, one installed and the one replaced. There's also a picture of "what comes in the package", although the preamp pictured is the removed one. The package comes with an ON/ON/ON mini-switch for Mag/Mix/Piezos, while the original mini-switch on these RG2027XVV guitars was only ON/ON, meaning only mags or piezos. Please take notice of the small ON/ON micro switch to control the piezos phase with the mags when mixed. There is no difference whatsoever when with only piezos or mags. Also notice the trim pot besides it.








This is the back of the preamp that was replaced.





This is what comes in the package. Notice the jack, the mini switch mod I've done way back, the capacitor that they suggest to make a treble bleed in the volume pot, 2 push-push button's toppings, one black (pictured) and one white (in use in another guitar), the chrome ring is a nut for the miniswitch and obviously the battery connection.





This is the removed preamp, notice the bulky phase switch that I tried to repair the preamp with. To be honest I don't remember if it worked correctly.









By October 2015 (before I twined my guitars the next year) I posted for help with my guitar's circuitry because it was sounding awkward when mixing piezos and mags, like the top strings were out of phase from the bottom ones - check thread https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ibanez-rg2027x-owners-little-help-please.302613/ pics not working there, but it's for the story.

I managed to disassemble the trem and piezos and took some shots (they are dead in the thread but I can revive them here). This first one shows the saddles out from the LoPro Double Edge and also clearly shows the summing board for the piezos' signal. Also notice the black and white wires from the piezo elements. Black and White wires are in alternate phase, which means no problem when using only piezos (said to reduce the quack sound, but I felt nothing like it), but when mixed with mags meant alternate phase per string which is not good.





In these photos one can clearly see the piezo element removed from the saddle's front part. In this situation it's a black wire piezo (remember the new ones were all white?). The second photo shows the saddle's hole for the piezo wire to pass through. The previous photo shows the bottom face of the saddles exposing a small channel for the piezo wires not to get smashed/trimmed when locking the saddle in place.









When I got my 2nd RG2027XVV a few months later, by March 2016, I had to clean it up so I took some more pictures:









As you notice again, these guitars came from factory with alternate phase piezo elements. This second one showed to have the opposite of the first, so I swapped the saddles around and the first got all white piezos and the second all black piezos, as pictured above. I made a recording of the difference and posted on the Twin Guitar Day Thread, but the link might be dead at the 2nd page of the thread (due to changes in the server, it became sensitive to existing upper or lower case letters and my links weren't that precise,so they're dead now) - http://www.lynximage.com/tmo/guitarra/RG2027x/RG2027XVV_A.mp3. The recording is as follows:

Parts 1 to 4 were recorded before the saddle swapping and _parts 5 and 6_ afterwards. The DiMarzio Blaze Neck pickup used in this recordings is always used in series wiring or full humbucker tone. First recording is to give a tone reference. The Piezo Only recordings are to reference the eventual tone difference between the 2 setups: piezos in alternate phase (part 3) and all piezos with the same phase (part 6).

Part 1 - Blaze Neck
Part 2 - Blaze Neck mix with piezos: piezo volume all the way down - almost no phase issues
Part 3 - *Piezo only*
Part 4 - Blaze Neck mix with piezos: piezo volume half way up (before saddle swap) - noticeable phase issues, the motif for this saddle swapping experiment
_Part 5_ - Blaze Neck mix with piezos: piezo volume half way up (after saddle swap) - *no more phase issues, experiment is a success!*
_Part 6_ - *Piezo only* - no sound issues after saddle swapping
@t3tra (and everyone else curious and following this mess) I hope this post clears all doubts of "what is what" in these Ibanez piezo equipped trems, at least for the RG2027XVV and similar guitars. Although I don't have any guitar with an EdgePro bridge, I know @Webmaestro has a 7 string guitar with an EdgePro loaded with piezos. One removes the saddles' "metal inserts" and replace them with these "piezo inserts". Ibanez had several 6 string models with this EdgePro bridge and piezos through out the early and mid 2000s. I'd like to snag an UV777BK and an RG2077XL,both with the EdgePro trem so I could mod some piezos in them with the LR Baggs system, which is the less intrusive so far.

If on the other hand you're into fixed bridge guitars, Graphtech's Ghost system is the way to go.

Done, post end, sorry for the data dump.


----------



## c7spheres (May 16, 2020)

@odibrom That's a great info-bomb there! I've never had the phase issues you've talked about before for some reason with my 2027xvv's (when I had them), but that's good to know how to fix it. I wonder also if one could also flip the elements 180 degrees since they'll go in both ways. When I put the bridge to Bartolini preamp inside along with EMG's I also have no phase issues with it. Do you think maybe the KJG mod has something to do with it? Just curious.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 16, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> - You want to be careful with semantics because as you pointed out there's different versions. You're first photo is a Double Edge not Double Edge Pro to clarify, because the saddles are different more like an Original Floyd Rose like the Edge bridge is as it's based on the Edge not Edge Pro trem.
> - THe Double Edge PRo would be the model like your second photo or a modified version of the Edge Pro.
> - The Double Edge LoPro would be the LoPro version, which also uses the same front half of the saddle as the Edge where the pin connects the two halves together. The only difference with between the Edge Pro and LoPro piezo saddle is the back part, the front part that actually houses the piezo element (the silver part) is the same part. The Edge Pro is totally different saddle entirely too.
> - All three versions use the same exact LR Baggs elements however.
> ...



you're right but....the most important thing is that the xl does not have the proper front saddle part.

https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/rg2027xl_00_01.html

hmm after googling it seems like there are actually a few circumstances where....

1. some edges have these saddles with the inserts

2. some edges do not have these inserts.

3. most newer guitars will not have these inserts anymore.

4. there in fact do exist 6 and 7 string bridges that are not piezo equipped but can be modified.


Also I think this was mentioned before....

The Iron label xl has a tight end bridge. That can be replaced with a hipshot or maybe the saddles can be replaced with the hipshot piezo saddles and turned into a piezo guitar pretty easily.


----------



## c7spheres (May 16, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> you're right but....the most important thing is that the xl does not have the proper front saddle part.
> 
> https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/rg2027xl_00_01.html
> 
> ...


 The 2027xl is a different guitar. It's again because of Ibanez naming things so close to each other there can be confusion. The 2027xl has a LoPro bridge, but what makes a bridge an Ibanez "Double" is the different front saddle part on the Edge and LoPro and the entirely differnent saddle on nthe Edge Pro. The 2027x is now a differnt guitar than it was in 1999 - 2002. I still maintain it's an Ibanez consipriacy : ) That being said Shotgunn Mods did modify a LoPro edge standard before be it looked like a major hassle, though doable.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 16, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> The 2027xl is a different guitar. It's again because of Ibanez naming things so close to each other there can be confusion. The 2027xl has a LoPro bridge, but what makes a bridge an Ibanez "Double" is the different front saddle part on the Edge and LoPro and the entirely differnent saddle on nthe Edge Pro. The 2027x is now a differnt guitar than it was in 1999 - 2002. I still maintain it's an Ibanez consipriacy : ) That being said Shotgunn Mods did modify a LoPro edge standard before be it looked like a major hassle, though doable.



dude you're missing the point. Shotgunn modified a lopro that already had the right saddles. 

For a certain amount of time some bridges came with the inserts that could be taken out.

This is an rg1527 that shotgun used 

https://reverb.com/item/4253684-ibanez-prestige-rg1527-2008-royal-blue

It's listed on the wiki as having an edge pro 7

If you look even up until 2008 this bridge already has the modifiable saddles.

https://reverb.com/item/3248333-ibanez-prestige-rg2550-mij-ohsc

This is rg2550 with the modifiable saddles. Although the wiki lists the rg2550 with an edge zero...which can't be right. 


Regardless what makes the bridge the double is NOT THE SADDLE PART. it's the piezo. 
Well...It should mean that the saddle is piezo equipped...but Ibanez had another saddle without the piezo but with removable inserts.

Here's another 2550 with the modifiable saddles






But, I checked and it doesn't seem like there are any xl guitars with the right saddles. 

The 2027x however comes with a lo pro with piezo saddles...


So another option for the op might be to maybe find 7 of these saddles so they are interchange. Rich from Ibanez rules might have some? 

You could steal them from another guitar? Like say a 1527. That could work. 

So instead of buying a 2077xl and a 2027x and swapping the bridge the op could find a cheaper 1527 and swap the saddles. 

The only downside there is that then you'd have a 1527 with the wrong saddles floating around adding to the clusterfuck that is Ibanez naming.


----------



## c7spheres (May 17, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> dude you're missing the point. Shotgunn modified a lopro that already had the right saddles.
> 
> For a certain amount of time some bridges came with the inserts that could be taken out.
> 
> ...




That's what we've been saying all along. All I was doing was clearing up the semantics of wha tis called what to avoid confusion. The moddable saddles your talking about are the Edge Pro saddles. That's a Double Edge Pro. The word "double" does mean piezo in Ibanez lingo. LoPro, Edge, Edge Pro are also all different lingo's Ibanez uses for different bridges too. We all on the same page : )


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 17, 2020)

Ok. First to help the op.

From my googling

on IBANEZ EDGE/LoPro EDGE cavity:

&#8226; Original Floyd Rose into Ibanez Edge/LoPro Edge cavity: YES

&#8226; Ibanez Edge-Pro into Ibanez Edge/LoPro Edge cavity: YES


The edge-pro will fit into the lopro edge cavity. That doesn't sound right but I forgot my jemsite account so I can't see the chart. But if you google Ibanez trem swap you'll pull up the chart from jemsite which has been verified.



So this is a edge pro 7.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=142900691900

1. Buy 2027x.

2. buy edge pro 7

3. buy saddles and ctrl-x.

4. Win win win?




c7spheres said:


> That's what we've been saying all along. All I was doing was clearing up the semantics of wha tis called what to avoid confusion. The moddable saddles your talking about are the Edge Pro saddles. That's a Double Edge Pro. The word "double" does mean piezo in Ibanez lingo. LoPro, Edge, Edge Pro are also all different lingo's Ibanez uses for different bridges too. We all on the same page : )



The double edge pro is an edge pro with a piezo element in the insert slot.

the double lo pro edge is an lo pro edge with an entirely different saddle then you find any stock lo pro edge.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 17, 2020)

also c7 and odi are right and I'm dumb.

the lo pro and the edge pro use completely different saddles. so ignore where I said maybe you could swap saddles.

also these routes look completely different.


----------



## c7spheres (May 17, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> also c7 and odi are right and I'm dumb.
> 
> the lo pro and the edge pro use completely different saddles. so ignore where I said maybe you could swap saddles.
> 
> also these routes look completely different.




I've seen that trem swap guide before. I didn't mention it because I don't know if it can be trusted for a fact. Proceed at own risk. 
- I think it's important to note that anytime when doing a "Frankenstein" guitar there's a level of risk and proceed at your own perile type caution that should be taken.


----------



## benny (May 17, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> 1. Buy 2027x.
> 
> 2. buy edge pro 7
> 
> ...



If OP located an RG2077XL (the RGs from 2003) like they said, then it has the Edge Pro bridge and he can skip right into step 3 of your plan.

If OP doesn't want a ~17 year old instrument or can't get one, then the new RG2027XL + bridge swap is the way to go. I personally don't trust those trem swap charts very much, especially for 7s, so I would be pretty hesitant without doing more research.


----------



## odibrom (May 17, 2020)

... @c7spheres and @diagrammatiks - In my earlier data dump post, there are no confusions about the LoPro Edge and LoPro Double Edge, as well as there are CLEAR photos about the different saddles in either the front (the intonation locking) and back (the string locking) parts of it. It also shows the bottom side of the saddle so to show how it all works.

As already said and is verified by someone else (not me), the EdgePro is a direct swap for the LoPro and eventually the Edge also. My first option would be to Track down an RG2077XL (lets try to right down the full model name of the guitars so to avoid confusions), which is a 27" scale length RG from early 2000s (2003...?). Then it would be as easy as removing the metal inserts and replace them with the piezo inserts from LR Baggs. The bridge swap is another option. Track an RG1527 (easier to find) with that bridge and get the newer RG2027XL, swap the bridges from one to another, do the mod, get 2 guitars...?

Also there is an dinosaur age old thread here with the trem swapping possible combos: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...-guide-what-trem-will-fit-what-cavity.236457/



c7spheres said:


> @odibrom That's a great info-bomb there! I've never had the phase issues you've talked about before for some reason with my 2027xvv's (when I had them), but that's good to know how to fix it. I wonder also if one could also flip the elements 180 degrees since they'll go in both ways. When I put the bridge to Bartolini preamp inside along with EMG's I also have no phase issues with it. Do you think maybe the KJG mod has something to do with it? Just curious.



My understanding on how these guitars work (I'm referring to the old RG2027XVV) has grown a lot since October 2015. Until then I was only playing with pickup swapping and switching combos and didn't care much about the mix. My guitar had the KJG mod, but that wasn't the problem, since the KJG mod only swaps the blend switch, which cane as an ON/ON on these RG2027XVV guitars. When in 2014 I swapped the preamp for a new one, the preamp already came with the ON/ON/ON switch and I felt no difference whatsoever in tone between the old (the one featured in the photos) and the new one. Due to my unawareness I had my saddles mixed like the 3 top strings were black wire and the 4 bottom strings were white wire. The mixing like this delivered an awkward out-of-phase volume drop when moving from the 3 top strings to the 4 bottom ones. In the mentioned thread I got to know that these guitars came from factory with alternate phase piezos so to "cure" the piezo quack sound. I never understood that quack sound. At that time (yet in late 2015) I re-oredered the saddles so to have White-Black-White-Black-White-Black-White piezo order. This worked well in the MIX miniswitch position if I had the piezo volume in the minimum position. If I raised it, the out-of-phase issues would became really present and unavoidable. Until then I believe I've always used the piezo volume fully down (I only use the mix signals jack output... yet).

It's when I got the second RG2027XVV, a few months later on (got lucky af on that one), I found that the newer had the exact opposite piezo phase scheme than my first one, so I was only a saddle swap away to test it out and BANG, right on the money. You can't imagine how happy I was with the result. All black wires or all white wires, it didn't matter, both guitars sounded AWESOME, and more so now with 1M Ohms volume pots and Alnico 5 pickups... and a Freeway 5B5-01 switch (10 position/tones/coil combo blade switch that is a direct replacement for the VXL91 superswitches).

I think that @Webmaestro has all white wire LR Baggs Piezos in his modded, EdgePro equiped RG7... he also has a thread about it somewhere over here... but I think he is using the Graphtech preamp... so a combination of the brands is possible, but then don't ask me how.


----------



## c7spheres (May 17, 2020)

@odibrom I'm glad I never had that phase issue happening. That would drive me nuts. Maybe my ears are out of phase and my guitar is also out of phase making it sound good anyways : )


----------



## odibrom (May 17, 2020)

you use active pickups, right?, maybe that's why...


----------



## c7spheres (May 17, 2020)

odibrom said:


> you use active pickups, right?, maybe that's why...


 Yeah, My system is different. I use Emg's, a Bartolini preamp and the wiring is all different too, but I never noticed and phase stuff with my 2027xvv's either. Maybe it's there and just doens't bother me or something.


----------



## t3tra (May 17, 2020)

Wow!

a ton of useful information here. 

in the good news column, I may have located a 2077 in Norway, but it’s gonna take some skilled negotiation if I’m to make it mine.

still, having taken all the above into consideration, I’m still quite keen to go down the graph tech route

above it was mentioned that the tight end might take graph tech saddles, I don’t think it will. The graph tech saddles are pretty much all direct replacements for other companies parts, and I confirmed with them that they have none that fit ibanez proprietary bridges. The saddle is only half of the story though, my interest in a trem equipped guitar is that the trem route replaced the need to start routing the body of the guitar 

the other consideration, which I hadn’t mentioned above as I had no idea this would sprout such an in depth discussion, is that the graph tech piezo can be ran passively.

I have a piezo equipped Mayones which is causing me some issues as the mags go into the piezo preamp for blending purposes (even though I have no blend control, I have an on/on switch to activate either piezo or mags, never both), and it’s causing some issues (which could be a thread in and of itself) 

so I’ll see how I get on trying to get this 2077 from Norway, I think the guy is apprehensive about an international sale (and I don’t blame him), and I’m apprehensive about the cost spiralling because of import duties, but we’ll see. If I get the 2077 I can look at the Lr baggs route.

If not, I could try the Floyd Rose special, as it’s not a great cost if it doesn’t work out. Floyd Rose special +graph tech piezos is about the same price as an edge pro tremolo


----------



## odibrom (May 17, 2020)

About the Mayones piezo problem, bring up a new thread and we'll discuss it as well. 3 of my guitars have Graphtech piezos and their acoustiphonic preamp and ALL are Ibanez...

About this present quest, I feel that you should REALLY be looking forward into getting that 2077 and go with LR Baggs stuff. Eventually, email LR Baggs and ask them about running piezos in passive...? It feels awkward to see a prestige Ibanez with non Ibanez trems, just doesn't feel right to me, that is...


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 17, 2020)

t3tra said:


> Wow!
> 
> a ton of useful information here.
> 
> ...




Well I can't say all but some piezos can be run passively.

1. The kit that the lr baggs x-bridge comes in just includes a 5 meg pot for the piezos. 
Whether or not that sounds good or not...I'll let you know in a couple of days the when my guitar gets back from the builder. 

the fishman power bridge can also be installed passively

https://www.fishman.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/powerbridge_install_guide.pdf

2. Actually you aren't preamped locked. All the piezo preamp is is a high imp input, a gain boost, and a low imp output to match the mag pickups. Once you get the piezos summed correctly you can use most boards. The ghost is a little bit more complicated because it sums the piezos at the board. The Powerchip and lrbaggs sum the piezos before the board.

3. The graphtechs might not fit in the stock Ibanez hardtail. but hipshot should have a direct replacement for that hardtail which will fit the graph tech saddles. 


4. Either 2027x or 2077x option should entail less routing then the Floyd option .


----------



## t3tra (May 18, 2020)

Just spoke to LR Baggs, they’re not certain they still have the piezo elements to sell. 

Might have to be the Floyd after all


----------



## c7spheres (May 18, 2020)

t3tra said:


> Just spoke to LR Baggs, they’re not certain they still have the piezo elements to sell.
> 
> Might have to be the Floyd after all


 Odd, maybe they're just waiting for more to be made or something. They still sell the X-Bridge which is te same elements. - Speaking of X-Bridge, have you considered taking the saddles from one of those and putting them on an Ibby bridge? Look like they'll fit but I have no idea if they would or not.


----------



## odibrom (May 18, 2020)

t3tra said:


> Just spoke to LR Baggs, they’re not certain they still have the piezo elements to sell.
> 
> Might have to be the Floyd after all



Have you spoken with Caleb? I've emailed him in 2 instances, way back in October 2015 and March last year. On both instances they had the piezo elements/inserts ready to sell. Maybe it's as @c7spheres, they're waiting to build up stock?...


----------



## t3tra (May 27, 2020)

Good news everyone!

managed to snag a 2077xl for a good price, it’s coming from Norway so provided it arrives safe and sound I’ll be a happy guy.

LR baggs also said they should be able to sort me out with a set of piezos and a summing board.

Now, for you electronics guru’s. I’d like to, if possible, have a passive install.

I don’t need piezo blend, I literally need it to either be piezo or magnetic.

I’m aware that Passive piezos will have higher impedance than is ideal. Is there a good way to determine what value resistor to use?


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 27, 2020)

t3tra said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> managed to snag a 2077xl for a good price, it’s coming from Norway so provided it arrives safe and sound I’ll be a happy guy.
> 
> ...



if you don't need a blend then just use a 5 meg pot for the piezo volume and then just a simple 2 way mini switch to do the switching.

that's what the lr baggs x-bridges that have the same piezo inserts come with.


----------



## t3tra (May 27, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> if you don't need a blend then just use a 5 meg pot for the piezo volume and then just a simple 2 way mini switch to do the switching.
> 
> that's what the lr baggs x-bridges that have the same piezo inserts come with.



the 2077xl has two knobs. I don’t need a tone knob, so I’ve been thinking about replacing it with a 2 way switch and mounting the piezo volume internally (as it’ll be set and forget), but wouldn’t be able to measure that out till the guitar arrives


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 27, 2020)

you can have the piezo select on a push pull and just have 2 volume pots.


----------



## t3tra (May 27, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> you can have the piezo select on a push pull and just have 2 volume pots.



but I’m greedy and also want a coil split lol


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 27, 2020)

t3tra said:


> but I’m greedy and also want a coil split lol



you have 2 pots.


----------



## t3tra (May 27, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> you have 2 pots.


But I can’t find an example of a push-pull 5meg pot anywhere. Or 2meg, or even 1 meh for that matter


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 27, 2020)

t3tra said:


> But I can’t find an example of a push-pull 5meg pot anywhere. Or 2meg, or even 1 meh for that matter



on that makes sense. you have one pot.


----------



## t3tra (May 27, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> on that makes sense. you have one pot.


To be fair, I might not need the coil split after all. I generally only use the neck split, but this guitar is HSH, so if I want a single coil sound, I could always use the middle pup?


----------



## odibrom (May 27, 2020)

t3tra said:


> To be fair, I might not need the coil split after all. I generally only use the neck split, but this guitar is HSH, so if I want a single coil sound, I could always use the middle pup?



It won't sound the same as a neck single coil... maybe instead of a Tone Pot you could use a Rotary Switch to do several things you could want, like coil splits and only piezos...?


----------



## t3tra (May 28, 2020)

It k


odibrom said:


> It won't sound the same as a neck single coil... maybe instead of a Tone Pot you could use a Rotary Switch to do several things you could want, like coil splits and only piezos...?



Might not solve the issue though as I’d still need a high impedance pot between the piezo and the rest of the circuit

for some reason I can’t find any pots of 5 meg value, or even 2 for that matter? Very few 1 Meg pots for that matter...


----------



## odibrom (May 28, 2020)

t3tra said:


> Might not solve the issue though as I’d still need a high impedance pot between the piezo and the rest of the circuit
> 
> for some reason I can’t find any pots of 5 meg value, or even 2 for that matter? Very few 1 Meg pots for that matter...



A pot is a variable resistance that, at one instance allows signal to pass through and at another applies its full resistance value. I'm not acknowledged in electronics, but once you engage the switch you can engage simultaneously that required impedance value somehow...?

About the pots, you are probably only looking on guitar gear related sites, have you tried your local radio supplies shop? Lots of goodies can be found on those shops...


----------



## t3tra (Jul 3, 2020)

This project is alive and well! I managed to get a fair deal on an RG2077xl in Norway. Unfortunately it got lost in the post, but just as I was about to give up on it, the tracking updated! It turned up yesterday, and it’s in pretty great condition, given it’s age.

It already has a Lundgren M7 in the bridge, really happy with that. I also managed to get a set of the piezo’s from LR Baggs, but not the summing board, so I’m going to try a hybrid set up with some graph tech passive parts, and hope it works.

move got some time coming up to start the mods, but for now here’s the 2077xl


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 3, 2020)

t3tra said:


> This project is alive and well! I managed to get a fair deal on an RG2077xl in Norway. Unfortunately it got lost in the post, but just as I was about to give up on it, the tracking updated! It turned up yesterday, and it’s in pretty great condition, given it’s age.
> 
> It already has a Lundgren M7 in the bridge, really happy with that. I also managed to get a set of the piezo’s from LR Baggs, but not the summing board, so I’m going to try a hybrid set up with some graph tech passive parts, and hope it works.
> 
> move got some time coming up to start the mods, but for now here’s the 2077xl


You don’t need a summing board. 

I just installed the xbridge. Just tie all the outputs together.


----------



## t3tra (Jul 3, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> You don’t need a summing board.
> 
> I just installed the xbridge. Just tie all the outputs together.



good to know. What’s the purpose of the summing board normally then?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 3, 2020)

t3tra said:


> good to know. What’s the purpose of the summing board normally then?



It just makes it cleaner.


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 3, 2020)

t3tra said:


> This project is alive and well! I managed to get a fair deal on an RG2077xl in Norway. Unfortunately it got lost in the post, but just as I was about to give up on it, the tracking updated! It turned up yesterday, and it’s in pretty great condition, given it’s age.
> 
> It already has a Lundgren M7 in the bridge, really happy with that. I also managed to get a set of the piezo’s from LR Baggs, but not the summing board, so I’m going to try a hybrid set up with some graph tech passive parts, and hope it works.
> 
> move got some time coming up to start the mods, but for now here’s the 2077xl


.

Did they not have a summing board? All the board does is combine them together into one wire. The board mounts on the back of the trem block. 
- You may want to look at making that summed wire a disconnect type so you can remove the trem without desoldering too.


----------



## t3tra (Jul 3, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> .
> 
> Did they not have a summing board? All the board does is combine them together into one wire. The board mounts on the back of the trem block.
> - You may want to look at making that summed wire a disconnect type so you can remove the trem without desoldering too.



no they didn’t have any. I’ve picked up a graph-tech one, which has a disconnect-socket for the output


----------

